# Where can I buy a show fish?



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Who are the trusted vendors/sites?


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

For the most part, you can only show fish that you've bred yourself. There IS a category for 'purchased fish' in many IBC shows, however.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, you can show under "purchased fish" and see how well your fish does before breeding him.

Basically, there is NOWHERE where you can trust that the fish you are buying is of show quality. There are good places to buy from, but it is up to the buyer (you) to determine if the form of the fish is acceptable or not.

I typically buy from Aquabid. The other big thing is Ebay. Pay close attention to the reviews of the seller... if you see 90% good reviews remember that means 1 out of every 10 people that left a review had a bad experience ... but READ the reviews as well, some people will leave a negative review for the silliest things.

The IBC is updating their website, and when that is complete (in 1-2 months), the IBC standards will _finally _be available for the public. That should make your quest easier.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

When I first started with this aspect of the hobby I would visit Aquabid and I would look at E Bay However Most fish lately sold on AB are all Thai bred and bred for colors and eye catching sellers terms instead of actual form when I started to notice this I did alittle networking and alittle bit of research Indonesia is at the top of its game from Giants to Crowntails if you want Form Indonesia has what your looking for Join The Betta Connection Sales Page on Facebook and Give it a look over the overall form on these fish are way higher quality then the colorful pet quality we are all seeing lately outta Thailand and Aquabid you can find a show quality fish on AB however it will cost you around 120 dollars by the time the Auctions over


----------

